# International schools



## Ninouze (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a good primary school for my sons (K1, K2, G1). They're French, but they speak English.
How good are the French speaking schools compared to the others? Which schools are most of the expats children going to? 
Our house's location will depend on the school we choose... Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Ninouze said:


> I'm looking for a good primary school for my sons (K1, K2, G1). They're French, but they speak English.
> How good are the French speaking schools compared to the others? Which schools are most of the expats children going to?
> Our house's location will depend on the school we choose... Thanks for your advice.


I already replied but don't know where it went anyways.


I am making assumption that you will relocate to Dubai. 
I dont think there is any French School in Dubai, but for english schools please find here the details.

General Rules:

1) There is no guarantee of admission in your selected school, for KG 2 almost all seats are booked for KG1 registration are open. I dont know about G1???? ( Here KG means Kinder Garden)

2) Admission will be granted to pupil coming from outside UAE anytime during the year ( depending on seats availability). Generally session starts from August.

3)90% of the dubai population consists of Expats , so in all schools expats children are studying.


You will find full information about how to secure seats in schools in various threads.


List of Schools:




1	
DUBAI	
DUBAI ENGLISH SPEAKING SCHOOL 
Location OED MEHTHA 
Curriculum ( IB)	
Admission Fee: AED 13000
MONTHLY Fee AED 2,500	
Annual AED 30,000


2	DUBAI	
SHEFFIELD PRIVATE SCHOOL 
Location AL GHAOUS AREA*	
Curriculum British ( but not directly registered)
MONTHLY Fee AED 1,583	OR
Annual AED 19,000

3	
DUBAI	
DUBAI BRITISH SCHOOL 
Location SH. ZAYYED ROAD	
Curriculum British
MONTHLY Fee AED2,700	OR
Annual AED 32,480

4	
DUBAI	
GEMS SCHOOL 
Location JUMERAH ROAD	
Curriculum British
MONTHLY Fee AED 2,250	OR
Annual AED 27,000

5	
DUBAI	
AMERICAN SCHOOL DUBAI 
Curriculum (AMERICAN BOARD)	
MONTHLY Fee AED 2,500	OR
Annual AED 30,000

6	
DUBAI	
DUBAI CARMEL SCHOOL 
Curriculum (BRITISH)
Location NEAR AL MULLA PLAZA 
MONTHLY Fee AED 1,750	OR
Annual AED 21,000 (INCLUDING TRANSPORTATION)

7	
DUBAI	
DUBAI INTERNATIONAL ACADEMY 
Curriculum ( IB)
Location EMIRATES HILL
MONTHLY Fee AED 2,500	OR
Annual AED 30,000 

8	
DUBAI	
GREENFIELD COMMUNITY SCHOOL 
Curriculum (IB)
Location DUBAI INVESTMENT PARK
MONTHLY Fee AED 2,700	OR
Annual AED 32,000

9	DUBAI	REGENT SCHOOL
Curriculum (IB) 
Location EMIRATES HILLS


10	
DUBAI	
JUMERAH ENGLISH SPEAKING SCHOOL 
Curriculum ( BRITISH)
Location 
MONTHLY Fee AED 2,100	OR
Annual AED 25,035



Notes:

- All fess stated above are for the period 2008-2009
- All fees sated above do not include transportation / books / uniform etc etc. except DUBAI CARMEL SCHOOL .
- Listing is based on collaboration with British / IB / American Board except SHEFFIELD PRIVATE SCHOOL 
- Few mores are on the panel list but not included due to various reasons like location / curriculum etc etc.
- Admission fees are change by school to school basis m, but make cushion of AED 15,000 except for American School where more amount is required.

- very school is unique for various factors like location , teachers strength, facilities, environment . It is one's personal choice to chose the school.

- Every school has separate criteria to enroll, but you need to provide last school leaving certificate certified by UAE consulate in your home town , together with Birth Certificates. Some schools also required vaccination record.

- Student must be on Residency visa , but intakes are also taken on the basis of residency visa under process.



Best of luck!


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Ninouze,

maybe you take a look on the webpage of the french school:
Lycée Français Georges Pompidou - Dubai
I think it is the best to choose that kind of school which your kids can easy adapt so it will not such a big change. Our son is going to the german school because it will a lot easier for him, when we are going back to Germany. 
Next to his school in Sharjah is one of the schools and a lot kids visiting the school. I would take a look at the school if you get the chance to do it befor your move.
All the best


----------

